# Sydney | Australia



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

_A collection of some of my photos around Sydney._


DSC05171 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC08482 by MDRX1, on Flickr


IMG_20190302_182319 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC08530 by MDRX1, on Flickr


IMG_20190302_182508 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC08480 by MDRX1, on Flickr


IMG_20190401_065346 by MDRX1, on Flickr


IMG_20190307_051406 by MDRX1, on Flickr





MVIMG_20190302_180139 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics - in Sydney.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Sydney  :cheers:


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

DSC02954 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02968 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC03018 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02971 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02973 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02987 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02999 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02992 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02984 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02995 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02958 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

DSC02651 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02476 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02120 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02314 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC02199 by MDRX1, on Flickr


MVIMG_20190310_134050 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney :cheers:


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

--


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't wait to see more!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

IMG_20200212_170153_MP by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC03363 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC03350 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC03364 by MDRX1, on Flickr


IMG_20200212_162130_MP by MDRX1, on Flickr


IMG_20200212_164202_MP by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC03395 by MDRX1, on Flickr


DSC03401 by MDRX1, on Flickr


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amazing city, great photos! Interesting architecture and beautiful setting.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sydney


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Fond memories of a stunning city! One day , I will be back !

cheers , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mw123 said:


> Thank you.


Welcome


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

No more pics ? You are a great photographer and I for one would love to see more of my favourite capital city


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sydlicious said:


> No more pics ? You are a great photographer and I for one would love to see more of my favourite capital city


Thanks Syd  There will definitely be more to come.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed we would like to see more photos (if it possible)


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice eclectic sets. Makes me want to visit Sydney again soon!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## F. Pilzmaier (Jun 29, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, all of them!
Makes me miss this city even more.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Awesome  Sydney is definitely Australia!s showgirl and glamour capital ... beautiful pics - thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful thread!
From what I can see in the threads of this forum, Australian cities are beautiful, full of life and art and in harmony with nature.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Breakaway Comidas (Mar 18, 2021)

precious!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Beautiful city, great climate and stunning beaches. Now to get a job paying $150,000 - $200,000 AUD so I can enjoy it!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

So this post isn't from Sydney, it's a town located about 200km west known as Orange where I went for an overnight trip.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Back to Sydney


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Sydney


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

'


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates once again


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Impressive Sydney. I wished LA, Orange, Ventura or Santa Barbara county were like this. ☝


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## F. Pilzmaier (Jun 29, 2020)

Fantastic!


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Sydney


----------

